# Anybody have pictures of their German Blue Rams from Canadian Aquatics?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for options on getting GBRs in the Lower Mainland and I want to try Canadian Aquatics but I'm not sure what the difference is between the wild rams they sell vs captive bred ones usually sold at pet stores (besides genetics). Do they look different colour-wise? I'm planning on re-tooling my 25 gallon planted tank in the spring and by then, I'd like to add a breeding pair as the centerpiece fish of that tank.

Also, does anyone have any experiences with 1 male and multiple females, instead of pairs, in 25 gallons? Is a tank that size too little of a space for GBR(s)?
Are are there any ways you can get a pair without having to buy multiple?
Thanks


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Charles probably has some photos of his rams on his website. I've bought from him before and really enjoyed growing them out and watching them squabble and interact with each other. I think he told me that you want more males than females lest the males die early from the exhaustion of going female to female but you should message him for more details if this is something you want more info about.

Between the wild rams and the german bred ones, the germans are more colourful and in my experience got a little larger. I found the wild caught ones to be less bright blue and they stayed comparatively smaller. Between the two, I got more enjoyment out of the wild caught ones and actually found them to be much hardier than their store counterparts. Another thing to consider is that dwarf cichlids don't live very long (~2 years), so getting adult store bought fish means you probably don't know the age and they may not live that long. This would also probably hold true for a pair unless the seller is selling them right after they paired as young adults (which is probably unlikely). If you find someone selling a pair, they will probably also be quite expensive.

As for tank size, a 25 should be fine for a pair. I suppose you could get a group, let them pair up and then keep the pair and sell the rest. I don't think you could keep 6 in a tank that size after a pair has formed as I would imagine the breeding couple would get too aggressive.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Generally, rams are peaceful fish. Just like any chiclids, they do get aggressive during breeding time. Your only option is to purchase 2 to three pairs to distribute the aggressions. As pairs, the will likely choose their own corner and chase any that comes near. In my experience, badis badis is smaller but a lot more aggressive than rams. At the moment, I have 2 pairs of electric blue rams that is starting to pair up and have chosen a space in my 20 gallon long tank but have not been aggressive yet, even with smaller tank mates


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought some from Charles last summer, nice fish - I will see if I can upload some photos.







I apologize for the photos, I am not very good at taking pictures of






the tanks.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

